# Waxtub Banana Wax Review



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Just wanted to write up a review about waxtub's banana all natural wax. This wax took 141 blends to come up with this blend which will be going into production early 2017.










Presentation:

The wax is presented very nicely in a black pot which feels very good quality. The waxtub logo which is simple but really stands out against all the other wax brands is on the tub and lid, so when you close the lid up the logo lines up! Inside the lid is another lid which is colour coded to the wax, this is very useful as it keeps the wax fresh and clean, I have never seen that in a wax before and is a feature I love!

And then there is the smell! It smells of foam bananas which takes me back to being younger, such a great smell and it is strong but not overpowering so while applying and removing the wax, you can always smell it!

Application:

I applied the wax to a deep impact blue Ford Focus which had been clayed beforehand to make sure the surface was clean. The wax was applied with a foam applicator pad and spread over the paintwork. The wax is very oily which means it is very easy to pick up on the pad and spreads so easy onto the paintwork and a little really does go a long way! The picture below shows how thin the wax was applied.










Removal:

The wax was left to cure on the paint for between 10 and 20 minutes and was then removed using a plush towel. The wax is so easy to remove, it needs very minimal effort and comes straight off revealing a glossy, smooth surface behind.

The pictures below show the gloss produced by this wax, the paintwork on the car really looks amazing!






































Beading and protection:

The beading this wax produced also looks great, the beads are perfectly formed and the small beads even look like small jewels on the paintwork! The bead pictures below were taken after we had some rain, the sheeting this wax gives is very good and as a result the sides of the car had virtually no water on them as it had sheeted off! The beading only gets better with this wax as at around 12 hours after application the wax has fully cured so if you think the beading is great after application, wait to see it the next day!

















Conclusion:

In summary, I really love this wax and I cannot wait until it is in production early 2017 to get my hands on some more! This is a great wax that is all natural and has great protection properties. Make sure to check out waxtub to keep up to date on their progress

UPDATE: 30/01/2017

Just wanted to provide an update on the banana wax by waxtub. It has been on the car for a month now and as I was washing it I noticed that even though the car was dirty the beading was excellent still. This image shows the beading after just the snow foam has been rinsed off, so the car is still dirty at this point:










Thanks for reading!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking forward to trying my tub too. Cracking finish you got there.


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the support to date. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Luke M said:


> Looking forward to trying my tub too. Cracking finish you got there.


Cheers! Yeah it's a great wax to use! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Waxtub said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the support to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


:argie: looking good mate, not long now til launch :thumb:


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> :argie: looking good mate, not long now til launch :thumb:


Cheers Dan, getting there now slowly.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Waxtub said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the support to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No worries the waxes are a pleasure to use! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Follow up:

I applied the waxtub banana wax to the bonnet of this white ford kuga today, very easy to apply and remove as before, captured some beading and sheeting shots of it too! This is straight after removal, beading is even better after it has cured overnight!


































Remember to follow wax tub on instagram (@waxtub) as production starts early 2017!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

The does look good on Deep Impact Blue 

Would be nice to try this when I get my car back from the bodyshop after it was so rudely crashed into by a young girl in a mini


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good write up Dan. From the little play I had with wax 141 it certainly looks to be good one


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

IanG said:


> The does look good on Deep Impact Blue
> 
> Would be nice to try this when I get my car back from the bodyshop after it was so rudely crashed into by a young girl in a mini


Yeah it's great! It really brings the colour out and the gloss and reflection is awesome I can't get enough of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Good write up Dan. From the little play I had with wax 141 it certainly looks to be good one


Thanks, glad you like it  yeah it is really good I'm very impressed with its performance. Can't wait for it to be in production 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Harribone (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking good indeed. Love the packaging too :thumb:


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

As I said on Facebook, branding of these is on point!
Results are looking good so far so it's one I'd definitely like to try in the near future

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> As I said on Facebook, branding of these is on point!
> Results are looking good so far so it's one I'd definitely like to try in the near future
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah I love the branding, very simple but really stands out from all other brands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Do waxtub have a website cant seem to find any?


----------



## Harribone (Jan 16, 2016)

todds said:


> Do waxtub have a website cant seem to find any?


Waxtub.com


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Excellent review and write up dan.What brand and weight mf did you find best to remove the wax.
thanks 
todds


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

todds said:


> Do waxtub have a website cant seem to find any?


Their website is www.waxtub.com

They are not fully up and running yet though but will be early 2017! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

todds said:


> Excellent review and write up dan.What brand and weight mf did you find best to remove the wax.
> 
> thanks
> 
> todds


Hi,

Thanks I'm glad you liked it  I'm unsure of the weight of the cloth but I used the monster microfibre purple monster buffing towel. It's available on cleanyourcar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks dan will have to try this wax when it launches
todds


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Really like the look of this and the tub design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

todds said:


> thanks dan will have to try this wax when it launches
> 
> todds


Yeah you won't regret using it at all! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So what's prices then


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Still tbc on the prices I believe. Pots look amazing. I'm mostly interested in the performance of the wax itself, but in such a saturated market, it's nice to have such thoughtly presented products available. 

The design is really spot on. The internal lid with blend rev number is a nice touch. Great review of this one too. Makes me want to try some asap!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice review Dan. Saw your pics on instagram so was interested to hear your thoughts in more detail. 

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Still tbc on the prices I believe. Pots look amazing. I'm mostly interested in the performance of the wax itself, but in such a saturated market, it's nice to have such thoughtly presented products available.
> 
> The design is really spot on. The internal lid with blend rev number is a nice touch. Great review of this one too. Makes me want to try some asap!


Yeah the prices are still being decided on, the wax performs really well so far in my testing of it, just testing the longevity of it now with my testing, a car I'm using it on has had it for five weeks so far  yeah I love the design, a lot different to anything else out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

macca666 said:


> Nice review Dan. Saw your pics on instagram so was interested to hear your thoughts in more detail.
> 
> Looks good mate :thumb:


Thanks I'm glad you enjoyed it! Yeah I will be uploading a review of waxtub raspberry sometime next week too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the interest guys and Dan for taking the time to reply to all the questions. Really appreciate the feedback on the branding too, spent some time on that side so delighted you's all like it. 

We are still working on our site and towards a launch date. We are now a trader on here and aim to get some info on our section within the next week. 

Thanks for the inital support!

Paul 
Waxtub

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Applied Waxtub 141 Banana to a seat I carried out a detail on and the results speak for themselves! Really brought out a lot of gloss in the paint!































The wax was applied in very very cold conditions hence why some of the panels look a bit dull, this was because moisture started to settle on the surface of the car as soon as I finished areas! But the wax still worked a treat, just as easy to apply and remove as in better conditions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

How have i only just seen this 

Great little write up Dan. Ive tested raspberry myself with a review typed up and i also love this wax and the branding. It is really different from what other wax makers are doing and the ease of application is really good. i honestly cant fault it in any way


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

Mattb23 said:


> How have i only just seen this
> 
> Great little write up Dan. Ive tested raspberry myself with a review typed up and i also love this wax and the branding. It is really different from what other wax makers are doing and the ease of application is really good. i honestly cant fault it in any way


Thanks Matt! I've read your write up before I did my testing and I agree with everything you say! It is so easy to use and gives a great finish. Yeah the branding definitely makes it stand out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you both once again for your efforts and kind words. Always much appreciated.

Paul 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilliams (Nov 10, 2016)

UPDATE: 30/01/2017

Just wanted to provide an update on the banana wax by waxtub. It has been on the car for a month now and as I was washing it I noticed that even though the car was dirty the beading was excellent still. This image shows the beading after just the snow foam has been rinsed off, so the car is still dirty at this point:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

